# Christy ????



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

is the recipe for the cheese you made for the swap in the recipe section?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

No, it is a made up recipe :lol I can decipher my notes for you if you'd like to try it.

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes deciphered notes would be ok :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Recipe posted :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks


----------

